# Removing the roof of Bachmann passenger cars



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

I plan to add LED marker lights and an illuminated LED drumhead to a Bachmann ET & WNC passenger car that is part of a Big Hauler starter set. Also convert the existing passenger compartment bulbs to LEDs. I want to retain the 9 V battery power for the time being and not convert to track power. Either way, does anyone know how to remove the roof to access the interior of these cars? I don't want to force anything. Thanks.


----------



## pinewoods (Jan 20, 2009)

On the cars I have (old ones), the floor comes off. There are two tabs on each end of the body that come down throught the floor. I think there are a few screws along the sides up through the floor into the body.


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Yep, 2 tabs at each end and 10 screws. Thanks for the help.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Chapter 1 of RailCandy's how to video shows him breaking down Bachmann passenger cars to get them ready for painting. 

http://tjstrains.com/898/how-to-videos-on-youtube-com/ 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

To avoid doing this over and over, I install pins to hold the roof to the sides.

This is an easy conversion.


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Absolutely marvelous video! Thanks.


----------



## Searcher (12 mo ago)

Dick Friedman said:


> To avoid doing this over and over, I install pins to hold the roof to the sides.


I would like to do this on my train. Please explain Process with the pins W pictures if possible. Thanks.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

I used 4 brass escutcheon pins at the ends of the car. I drilled holes slightly smaller than the pins (they are only held in by friction). No pix, sorry.


----------



## Searcher (12 mo ago)

Dick Friedman said:


> I used 4 brass escutcheon pins at the ends of the car. I drilled holes slightly smaller than the pins (they are only held in by friction). No pix, sorry.


Thank you so much for your response. I also used 4 small screws on the ends just below the roof. Thanks again. PB


----------

